# Colnago Futura



## axlissel (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you like this one?
I rebuilt this frame as a Futura tell me what you think.:idea: 

more pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I like it...please post pics of it built


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Great work. This would not normally be my kind of thing style wise but I really, really like it. I would love to turn that into a neo retro project.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I absolutey love the paint scheme it's beautiful.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

very nice! Modern art with chrome and lugs! please do a follow-up for us.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That bike is teh hotness. I remember another Colnago that had a paint scheme with arrows. These two frames are inspiring me to paint a pattern on my mtb fork this winter.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I've seen that before, or one similar... but anyway, you've got to get some of these:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Not really my cup of tea. But hey, each to their own.


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In a word, no.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Excellent work. You did a great job (but I prefer a more subtle look). 

Question: Did you consider bringing out the chrome on the fork, bottom bracket and near the seatpost clamp?


----------



## The Pros Closet (Nov 8, 2010)

We have an original in our shop right now... one of the coolest and rarest items to ever come through. We will have a couple more coming up in different sizes later in the month. We had the opportunity to buy the last remaining ones that were left over in the US distributors warehouse.

Check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Ca...00170082581?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item5d2bfee115

We have no idea what it is going to sell for. But with only 33 ever made it is extremely rare.

Best of Rides
Nick


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I want it, and it's my size, but US $2,225.00 (current price) is a bit steep.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

i'd be willing to bet Hollywood has a pair of these in the closet that he's been waitin' to bust out...




FatTireFred said:


> I've seen that before, or one similar... but anyway, you've got to get some of these:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

another... for a mere $50k 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FUTURA-2000-COLNAGO-PROTOTYPE-ROAD-FRAME-1-1-RARE-NEW-/160507106545


----------



## The Pros Closet (Nov 8, 2010)

The frame The Pros Closet had sold last week for 12K. One of the most expensive Colnago frames I have seen on eBay. We took some photos for a book that is being made featuring some of the rarest Colnago frames and thought I would add them to this thread.


----------



## The Pros Closet (Nov 8, 2010)

Another chance to get this rare frame:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Fu...60510106781?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item255f25dc9d

Correction, there are actually 38 in existence. We sold one last week for 12K this one is open for bidding so you can place your bid for your best chance of winning one of the rarest and most desirable Colnago Frames ever made.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm impressed as how fast did you had 5 red Master frames custom painted.

at 10K$ per each paintjob you'll be very pleased


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Reminds me of "Twister" in miniature. Left foot green, right hand red!


----------



## The Pros Closet (Nov 8, 2010)

We were notified by La Carrera, the shop that hosted the "Look Ma No Brakes" art show that revealed these frames, that there are in fact 38 not 33 in circulation. We have the original sticker with the serial number on it to prove these are authentic! Just want to have the true info out there.


----------

